# RESIDENT EVIL: THE FINAL CHAPTER Debuts on Digital May 2 and 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray & DVD May 16



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *RESIDENT EVIL:
> 
> THE FINAL CHAPTER*
> 
> ...


----------

